# What Do You Play When You're Stressed/Frustrated?



## Reiv (Oct 28, 2018)

You had a rough day, you have access to video games, you sit down and start playing something.
What do you play when the day didn't go as you planed it?

When I'm in a really bad mood, I play Osu! or Warlords Awakening or Tales of Berseria.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sidescrollers like Ori and the Blind Forest and Hollow Knight.


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 28, 2018)

It depends, if I've had a normal day, usually League of Legends.
In the "full depression" days I go for singleplayer horror games like Resident Evil 7 or Outlast… so people can't throw me more down


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 28, 2018)

Dark Souls, No I am not joking, I relax to this game

Also Hotline Miami and Mother Russia Bleeds


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 28, 2018)

Something with building involved.
Think Minecraft, Starbound, or workshop mode in Fallout 4


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 28, 2018)

I try to play character action games like Ninja Gaiden Black, Bayonetta and Wonderful 101. 
It feels great to pull off a nice combo without getting hit while you taunt the enemy


----------



## NoctisNix (Oct 28, 2018)

Angry, Upset, or Anxious -> Stardew Valley is great.

Depression -> Something with story or very mentally enganging. I binged 2064: Read Only Memories on a particularly bad wave.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2018)

This being in the Gaming section..

I just play something casual like Stellaris, They Are Billions or the like. Something with Singleplayer to unwind and to redirect my mind to something else.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Whether I'm happy, sad, confused, frustrated - I make things Worse by shiny hunting for hours on Pokemon..

..The addiction is something, man..I know they're just different colored Pokemon, but the fact that they're so hard to find..makes it such a thrill to me..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2018)

I play Fur Affinity Forums, it's not bad.


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 29, 2018)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 29, 2018)

Half-life 2... but I never really stop playing it.


----------



## Dominath (Oct 29, 2018)

Doom, Dying Light, Killing Floor, etc. :3


----------



## Polaris (Oct 29, 2018)

Brutal Doom, or Killing Floor 2 mostly!


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 29, 2018)

Duke Nukem 3D, Doom and Doom II, and really fps games in general (both old and new) have done the trick when I've been stressed or anxious


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 29, 2018)

I enjoy a bit of time on Destiny. If I dont have a group to play with I'll just grind for a bit. Try and get better gear than my friends


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 29, 2018)

I always enjoy playing some of the Borderlands games


----------



## Marcl (Oct 29, 2018)

Hmm... depends on the source of depression. But usually puzzle games. I have installed _hook_ and _klocki_, which both are really nice games. If a lot of people pissed me off, I might be interested into action games.


----------



## tinybuggy (Oct 30, 2018)

Fallout 4 in god mode if I'm stressed. Infinite mini-nukes at point blank range is super cathartic.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow! I am surprised at all the violent games in this topic. (Not that that's wrong) I feel kind of silly for what I'm about to say.

A while ago I decided to replay the original Spyro game. I also found a copy of the original Spyro 2 and now I'm playing that game. The Spyro games have such a colorful and cute quality to them that I kind of find them relaxing. They're also not that challenging either, though they have their moments. I actually kinda  like the first game more, but the second game has aged well too.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 17, 2018)

Typically depends on the level of stress...

Slightly stressed -> PUBG, The Forest, Heroes of the Storm, Path of Exile, Stellaris, Planetside 2, Rust (in a build/God mode server server), For Honor, Pillars of Eternity. 

Highly stressed -> Banished and Factorio. Brings the stress levels right down for the most part.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hitman, naughty bear pip, saints row, and games that include killing.
(I know I'm a total sycopath)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2019)

Katamari Damacy! 
You cannot feel bad playing that game. It's just so colorful and the music is so happy and it's great.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 26, 2019)

usually Rise of Nations.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 26, 2019)

And Minecraft..... nothing more caming than Minecraft.


----------



## TimwithanO (Apr 27, 2019)

ShardOfSloth said:


> It depends, if I've had a normal day, usually League of Legends.
> In the "full depression" days I go for singleplayer horror games like Resident Evil 7 or Outlast… so people can't throw me more down


Man, I do the same but leauge can really shit on your attitude sometimes


----------



## Kinare (May 6, 2019)

RimWorld lately has been my "lemme just ignore the world for a while" game. It's pretty relaxing, not just for the gamplay but the music as well. It's also a great game to watch a stream or show/movie to because it doesn't require 100% focus. Skyrim used to be my go-to and sometimes still is, but if it's been a looooong time then I have to worry about checking if mods are outdated and that's such a pain...


----------



## Jestwinged (May 21, 2019)

League of Legends... which unfortunately makes me feel worse!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (May 21, 2019)

For me? Usually starbound, because i have nothing better to do, and starbound is a such a good time waster and is pretty much the only game where i can play as an avali or for that matter a sergal


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 21, 2019)

Any game with an open world works for me. May it be the Elder Scrolls games, Bethesda's Fallout titles, Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild, Monster Hunter World, etc. Any open world game is a relaxing one to me!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 21, 2019)

I like to go into Resident Evil 5 Mercenaries Reunion mode and just open a can of whup-ass with Chris's infinite ammo Gatling Gun. Sure, the accuracy on it bites cheese, but there's a certain satisfaction to mowing down a big group of incoming enemies with a hail of bullets.


----------



## MusuBou (May 21, 2019)

Definitely Animal Crossing for me. It's almost impossible to not be in a good mood while playing one of those games!


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 21, 2019)

Either CoD AW and laser the crap out of rookie bots or GTA V.


----------



## linkmaster647 (May 21, 2019)

Reiv said:


> You had a rough day, you have access to video games, you sit down and start playing something.
> What do you play when the day didn't go as you planed it?
> 
> When I'm in a really bad mood, I play Osu! or Warlords Awakening or Tales of Berseria.



hey not far from me either! i love playing harmoknight, a rhythm game, you dont know how satisfying it is to pull out charage attacks on ennemies.... and chaining charge attacks on rows of ennemies i love it!


----------



## Zugai (May 28, 2019)

GTA V is pretty good as a frustration release for me after a stressful day.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 28, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts Union X. or Minecraft.


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 13, 2019)

Surviving Mars or Mirror's Edge catalyst. Both are quite relaxing.


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 19, 2019)

I just play Animal Crossing or something chill like that. I bought Stardew Valley for that too but I haven't touched it much.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

call me a filthy casual but i like to make a new character in Skyrim for the express purpose of playing just for the time in which I'm stressed and then deleting them after like i just want to wander around a pretty world collecting flowers and going shopping and listening to gossip even though i've already heard it.

forgive me if that sounds weird.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 19, 2019)

Probably not a usual answer but Tetris. Just zoning out to the point I'm getting Tetris effect afterwords usually helps me out a bit.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

also, like Toby and Korie said sometimes if I've had a bad week i like to devote a day to a game where i can experiment with my creativity and build things like in Minecraft.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 19, 2019)

Tetris
There's something zen about it when you zone out and its just you and the shapes. 
My eyes glaze over and everything else just falls away. 
That's probably as close as I come to meditation.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Space marine's campaign.


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 19, 2019)

Any sort of match 3 game. Right now I have something like 250 hours in Bejeweled 3, 200 in Puzzle Quest, and 70 in Hell Girls. I also play them when I listen to podcasts or audiobooks. 

When I'm in need of some deeper meditative gaming, I play Fallout New Vegas. I know that game forward and back and have well over a thousand hours in it since I first started playing. I can start at any point, any save file, and just immerse myself for hours and hours.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 19, 2019)

RossTheRottie said:


> Tetris
> There's something zen about it when you zone out and its just you and the shapes.
> My eyes glaze over and everything else just falls away.
> That's probably as close as I come to meditation.


There's actually research into this phenomenon and they call this the Tetris Effect! It's a really interesting thing to look into if you have the time.


----------



## Arnak (Jun 19, 2019)

Samurai warriors, mortal Kombat or Spyro.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Jun 19, 2019)

SoniatheSquishy said:


> There's actually research into this phenomenon and they call this the Tetris Effect! It's a really interesting thing to look into if you have the time.


also...... pro techniques










t spins...

get wumbo comboed


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 19, 2019)

Oblivion (Elder Scrolls IV)

Sometimes I don't actually do any quests for days and days. I just walk around and collect herbs for alchemy.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> call me a filthy casual but i like to make a new character in Skyrim for the express purpose of playing just for the time in which I'm stressed and then deleting them after like i just want to wander around a pretty world collecting flowers and going shopping and listening to gossip even though i've already heard it.
> 
> forgive me if that sounds weird.





Xitheon said:


> Oblivion (Elder Scrolls IV)
> 
> Sometimes I don't actually do any quests for days and days. I just walk around and collect herbs for alchemy.



Good day kinsmen


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 19, 2019)

*Roblox*
Because it's free _real estate_.
I have to play other games, but I'm stressed everyday...


----------



## ToastyInfinity (Jun 20, 2019)

Hanging out with friends in a private session on VRChat.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

ToastyInfinity said:


> Hanging out with friends in a private session on VRChat.



VR creeps me out but i like to watch others that stream it.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 20, 2019)

ToastyInfinity said:


> Hanging out with friends in a private session on VRChat.


I'm jealous that someone has VR set and playing with friends... This is almost like meeting IRL but in VR.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> I'm jealous that someone has VR set and playing with friends... This is almost like meeting IRL but in VR.



i don't know whether i'd be more or less creeped out if i could actually see their real face on the character.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i don't know whether i'd be more or less creeped out if i could actually see their real face on the character.


You don't actually need to see their real face...


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 12, 2019)

I like to work on my pixel arts in Minecraft while listening to music ^^
They took me about 3-6 hours with a mod :O


----------



## YunieTrashmutt (Jul 12, 2019)

Usually if I need to melt some frustrations with a game, I default to Viscera Cleanup Detail while I play some youtube in the background. Listening to stories while you clean up gore bits is actually pretty nice. House Flipper is also a pretty fun mind numbing experience

If that doesn't cut it, then Raft or Slime Rancher are good options for me~


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 12, 2019)

Stardew Valley, maybe the Sims. But I just recently got some new games, so any of them may end up being one too.


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 16, 2019)

Hearthstone on Casual or Single-Player, UNO (they have it on steam...you can legit just chill and play UNO xD), Talisman, Skyrim on super easy mode (nothing can kill you), Any kind of Word game (like Scrabble or Bookworm), and Turn-Based games like (I already mentioned Talisman) Civ VI or something because I can take all the time I want and don't have to react fast. I chill with things that tend to be super chill when I'm stressed, playing something difficult or violent stresses me more.

Someone mentioned playing Spyro. I couldn't do that, the jumps alone would stress me too much if I was already stressed lol


----------



## Foxbean (Jul 17, 2019)

Slime Rancher

... or Worms if I feel like blamming things.

I could use something new to my collection of "stress relief" games.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 20, 2019)

Do I want to a little of the ol' ultraviolence?
Battletech
Borderlands 2
Pathfinder: Kingmaker

Do I want to plan my violence:
Command Air/Naval Operations
DCS World
Cold Waters

Do I want to mellow out?
Ultimate Fishing Simulator
Stardew Valley
Euro/American Truck Simulator
Super Mega Baseball 2

Do I want to get my mind on something constructive?
Car Mechanic Simulator
Cooking Simulator
PC Building Simulator
Elite Dangerous


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 20, 2019)

Depends how I feel exactly. Sometimes I'm in mood for a mindless rampage, and then Warframe serves well.

Other times I need to occupy my mind with something mentally engaging, and then it is Frostpunk. Some said that this game itself is depressing but it works for me anyway.


----------



## Italo Fox (Jul 20, 2019)

Cities Skylines because I don't have to put up with losing and tense combat. I can just chill and build.


----------



## Foxex (Jul 21, 2019)

Dark Souls (any)
StarCraft II
World of Warcraft
Diablo III
Mario Maker
Dawn of War


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 21, 2019)

Getting Over It with Bennett Foddy


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 22, 2019)

World of Warcraft.

Its my mindless, repetitive, cutting game.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 22, 2019)

Nothing. Because it'll just frustrate me even more.

I need to find some less competitive games to play.


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

Minecraft or Pokemon.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 22, 2019)

Minecraft


----------



## Inkstars (Aug 7, 2019)

Before I had to reinstall fresh on my computer because a virus snuck in, I would open up Skyrim and just wander.

Now I'm more inclined to install Morrowind or Oblivion and just wander, because I love nature, but due to my current health situation, I can't leave the house as much as I'd like.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 13, 2019)

Zelda


----------



## Sushimitsu (Aug 13, 2019)

Anything with a friend. 
It's like Bob Ross Said, 

"Everybody needs a friend"

And I definitely need one when I'm getting pissed.


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 13, 2019)

minecraft, fallout 4, or the sly cooper series


----------



## DivineFeline (Aug 13, 2019)

Any city building sim, especially ones that allow custom maps so i can give myself advantages and just make the most beautiful city


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 13, 2019)

Minecraft.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Aug 13, 2019)

I misinterpreted the title as music; I usually listen to speedcore when I get too worked up (it ends up exhausting me).

As far as games go, I like good old Tetris Attack. Simple, and just as challenging as I want it to be.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 14, 2019)

Brutal DooM always makes me feel better when I’m frustrated


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Aug 14, 2019)

With my self


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 20, 2019)

Mega Man is always my go-to game. Any of them, but I usually play 1-6 on NES or X1-X3 on SNES because before the releases of the legacy collections they were the easiest ones for me to get to on modern consoles. I don't like having a bunch of consoles plugged in at my TV, and most of my consoles are spread around my house. Now thanks to the digital collections on my Switch, I have access to almost every single Mega Man from any room of my house.

Mega Man has always been a constant in my life, and my parents were the super-strict types of "okay Rabbit you can go to your friend's house BUT ONLY AFTER we have lunch with their parents, and call all their neighbors, and have a PI do a sweep of the entire neighborhood, and get a copy of their house blueprints from the mayor to make a fire-escape path for you in an emergency, make sure your memorized every single possible ICE number you could possibly call in the event of an emergency, and tattoo you with all your allergies and..." Maybe not THAT bad, but still pretty close, so I can remember most of my elementary school years being locked up in my room playing my NES or SNES, so those games are just the most comforting to me. I used to just beat them all in a row, or just beat the same one over and over (resetting the NES). I think my record was I beat MM6 like ten times in one day. That one was always my favorite because of the Rush adapter suits.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 20, 2019)

Dead by Daylight.
And make myself more stressed instead coz red ranks can't win without face camps. : )

But otherwise it's usually unmodded Minecraft or Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 20, 2019)

Reiv said:


> You had a rough day, you have access to video games, you sit down and start playing something.
> What do you play when the day didn't go as you planed it?
> 
> When I'm in a really bad mood, I play Osu! or Warlords Awakening or Tales of Berseria.



The new DOOM game...heavy metal pumping beats while slaughtering demons brutally...it's great stress relief!


----------



## LeFay (Nov 20, 2019)

When I'm having a bad day I'll usually play either Monster Hunter GenU or Warframe while blaring thrash metal into my ears.

Usually takes my mind off everything.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 21, 2019)

It's usually some kind of game I can zone out to and obliterate everything. Borderlands 3 is that game right now. It used to be the first Destiny game.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 21, 2019)

LeFay said:


> When I'm having a bad day I'll usually play either Monster Hunter GenU or Warframe while blaring thrash metal into my ears.
> 
> Usually takes my mind off everything.


My boyyyyy!
I'm all with you on the Warframe train. There's especially something oddly relaxing with going on lower level-/endless missions and shooting away at the masses. Not a lot of thinking involved, many satisfying particle effects flying around...


----------



## Skittles (Nov 21, 2019)

Rising Storm 2. Because Vietnam is relaxing! (It isn't but I do find the game actually does allow me to vent nicely.)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 21, 2019)

Depends on the stress and how I feel I need to deal with it; when I just need a distraction from high anxiety, something like modded Minecraft where I can immerse myself and kind of punt the problem to future me. When I feel more of a need to vent irritation with the world, crowd slashers (best term I can think of, the games where you're larger than life and kind of sword-slashing your way through hordes of enemies) like Ninety-Nine Nights or Bikini Zombie Slayers. Part of that may be that I generally suck at games, but those games are _designed_ to have you cut swaths through armies, so I get to feel like I actually can make a dent in the enemies.

When I just feel too depressed to deal with the world but napping the day away isn't an option, I usually just play Sudoku on my phone. Following a set of clear instructions is soothing to me.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 21, 2019)

Depending on the mood. If I have stressful and fast day? Usually something slow like Thea, Stronghold or Civilization games.
When I want to escape the world? S.T.A.L.K.E.R games, mainly call of Pripyat

And when I want some quick action? Mother Russia Bleeds, Painkiller, sometimes Dark Souls

Edit: My advice, when you are angry then avoid strategy and grand strategy games or you might break your keyboard with your forehead (yes I did it already -_-)


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 17, 2019)

For me, it depends. For some things I'll play NDS games like "Warioware TOUCHED!", Cooking Mama, and Atari VCS games via Stella emulator.
Other times I'll play DOOM 1 or 2 or Heretic along with corresponding WADs for them, as well as Duke Nukem 3D on Eduke32.


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

I've been getting into Minecraft and its Creative mode, been building a village for myself as my OCs.


----------



## Sairn (Jan 4, 2020)

One game I always go back to is Fallout New Vegas. I never fail to find at least one thing I didn't find in my last playthrough. I think I have about 20 playthroughs at this point... I swear I'm not addicted to it D:


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Reiv said:


> You had a rough day, you have access to video games, you sit down and start playing something.
> What do you play when the day didn't go as you planed it?
> 
> When I'm in a really bad mood, I play Osu! or Warlords Awakening or Tales of Berseria.


Forza horizon 1, if I'm just bored. I play Skyrim almost every hour of the day no matter how I feel. I play Oblivion when I just don't feel like playing Skyrim. And I play BO2 when I just feel dead inside.


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jan 12, 2020)

FFIX, Stardew Valley, Skyrim & similar open-world Fantasy rpgs. Games without long dialogue/movie scenes for the afternoon, chapters where I can just veg out doing repetitive errands


----------



## Breyo (Jan 13, 2020)

Stardew Valley, Minecraft (even though I kinda stopped), Elite Dangerous, etc. 

Basically just any game where I can just do things at my own pace and still have the ability to dive into some action when I want to. 

RPG games are also nice to play because I like the feeling of being able to get immersed in another world that isn't this one. It helps me keep my mind off of things


----------



## Kreedos (Jan 14, 2020)

I love to play horror games or games that involve a lot of concentration like League of Legends. Games are one of the best forms of stress relief. Besides maybe cuddles


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 15, 2020)

If i ever had a bad day, like just a really groggy and mucky day, i would play Skyrim, Oblivion, or Morrowind and sometimes ESO. Or I'd play Minecraft lol


----------



## Mr.Foox (Jan 17, 2020)

Reiv said:


> You had a rough day, you have access to video games, you sit down and start playing something.
> What do you play when the day didn't go as you planed it?
> 
> When I'm in a really bad mood, I play Osu! or Warlords Awakening or Tales of Berseria.


Usually when I'm not in the best of moods I play any dark souls game or resident evil game on the hardest difficulty!


----------



## Spartan-666 (Jan 26, 2020)

Mostly first person shooters, but pretty much any game where the objective is to just get to the end of the level, killing anyone or anything that gets in the way.


----------



## Manahasu (Jan 26, 2020)

I mostly lose myself in games like Minecraft, Terraria and Animal crossing. Good immersive games!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 26, 2020)

Grand Theft Auto or Saints Row


----------



## CorbenikVendetta (Jan 27, 2020)

Skyrim, but with lightsabers.


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Jan 27, 2020)

Stardew Valley! It's very relaxing to just farm whenever I have burnout or when I don't have any motivation to draw something.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2020)

I pet my dogs


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 27, 2020)

I think most of us plays video games.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Feb 2, 2020)

Play stressed out by 21 pilots


----------



## Deleted member 129874 (Feb 19, 2020)

Animal Crossing or virtual reality, for sure. Animal Crossing just has this calm tone, while in VR you can just... relax, and be alone in your little imaginary game worlds. Currently playing Vacation Simulator and I can confirm that it's amazing at relieving stress.


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 21, 2020)

Monster Hunter works surprisingly well for me. Just pretend that Rathalos is your problems and beat the ever loving hell out of it.


----------



## Arix (Feb 21, 2020)

Alein Soldier. The ridiculous action makes it a great stress relief, and I've played through it so many times I've reached the point where the difficulty doesn't stress me out.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2020)

GTA Online.

In such a mood, I definitely have to screw someone up but I hate offending innocent. However in GTA O, most people are desperate to kill others like crazy, guess they are on weed or something?

Anyways I enjoy my peaceful drive in my car, roaming around the city, enjoying the view...Just until this short peace is bashed by some zealots.

And then, this poor soul has to take all my wrath stacked from real life until they finally decide to leave the section. Ha! You picked the wrong cat!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 12, 2020)

Not a whole lot, actually. Gaming us fun, but when I'm stressed it takes the fun out of it. The only middle ground in such situations are really simple, mindless games.


----------



## cowboi (Mar 16, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> GTA Online.
> 
> In such a mood, I definitely have to screw someone up but I hate offending innocent. However in GTA O, most people are desperate to kill others like crazy, guess they are on weed or something?
> 
> Anyways I enjoy my peaceful drive in my car, roaming around the city, enjoying the view...Just until this short peace is bashed by some zealots.


Hello, hopping in here - I just started playing Red Dead 2 online - is it usually this ridiculous? I've been mostly out hunting or gathering herbs like a nerd and in my first few hours of play, some chick hogtied me, dragged me around for fun for a bit, shot me and continued for the next twenty minutes to repeat. Other dudes have just come up, waved and then tried to kill me. I know it isn't GTA, but is this common for a rockstar game online?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

cowboi said:


> Hello, hopping in here - I just started playing Red Dead 2 online - is it usually this ridiculous? I've been mostly out hunting or gathering herbs like a nerd and in my first few hours of play, some chick hogtied me, dragged me around for fun for a bit, shot me and continued for the next twenty minutes to repeat. Other dudes have just come up, waved and then tried to kill me. I know it isn't GTA, but is this common for a rockstar game online?


YES! this even happened in Red Dead Redemption 1 multiplayer. The mode that disables pop, but I somehow got blown up by another player.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

I play Nintendo games. Or I get on Saints Row 2 for music.


----------



## cowboi (Mar 16, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> YES! this even happened in Red Dead Redemption 1 multiplayer. The mode that disables pop, but I somehow got blown up by another player.


God. Meanwhile I'm just hunting and fishing and herb-ing like a good nerd minding my own business. Any recommendations to avoid the chaos? I don't want to play the main game because I like the sandbox aspect as well as the lack of missions and the customizable character in multiplayer. Not too keen on the random hogtying though


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

cowboi said:


> God. Meanwhile I'm just hunting and fishing and herb-ing like a good nerd minding my own business. Any recommendations to avoid the chaos? I don't want to play the main game because I like the sandbox aspect as well as the lack of missions and the customizable character in multiplayer. Not too keen on the random hogtying though


I've never played red dead Redemption 2, so I wouldn't know. I made the funnies combo in my red dead Redemption 1 game. A fat Mexican riding a tiny donkey.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 17, 2020)

cowboi said:


> God. Meanwhile I'm just hunting and fishing and herb-ing like a good nerd minding my own business. Any recommendations to avoid the chaos? I don't want to play the main game because I like the sandbox aspect as well as the lack of missions and the customizable character in multiplayer. Not too keen on the random hogtying though



I don't know other Rstar games, but GTA O allows you to use passive mode that disables all your weapons but in return disables other players' direct interaction towards you. And this is by far the only way allowed to be 'peaceful' (other than hack tools the cheaters use)

The 'direct' is the key here, because I actually succeeded throwing a civilian car(with Vigilante) to the trolls who went passive mode. And it says they suicided, not killed. Lmao

Bonus: When you use Vigilante(GTA Batmobile)'s jet thrust to throw also the police cars to crash someone's car, police charge them with wanted stars, lol. Good luck to them dealing with 2 star level cops without any weapons!(for at least 30sec or so passive mode removal delay) This is how we bring justice on our own just like the dealership description said about Vigilante. >:3


----------



## acid8erry (Mar 19, 2020)

hotline miami or doom are my choices (just yesterday i was stuck with this long ass physics test problem, it frustrated me to no end, wick break with two hotline miami levels and boom! im ready to work again


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 19, 2020)

I play GTA and Saints Row 2 so I can take my stress out on civilians.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

Definitely Minecraft and Stardew Valley ^^


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> Definitely Minecraft and Stardew Valley ^^


Another miner! >^_^<


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> Yay!


I've only found 8 diamonds in 3 months...


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> I've only found 8 diamonds in 3 months...


lol, i've only found one my fellow fur XD


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm a sucker for the Sims games.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

Raever said:


> I'm a sucker for the Sims games.


Same here


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 27, 2020)

I love playing Forza Horizon when I'm stressed. The unlimited, open-map style driving is peaceful, and not to mention I can get my creative style out in their customization menu.


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 27, 2020)

If I am stressed and thinking straight then Rimworld, I find it very relaxing and my colony is so OP now it basically can't die.

If I am not thinking straight I will play League of Legends, which usually results me in getting my account suspended x3


----------



## skroge (Apr 7, 2020)

Mostly doom or Minecraft by any chance


----------



## BrambleBabe (Apr 13, 2020)

I play Stardew Valley, or any rhythm game (Project Diva X, Persona 4 Dancing All Night, Project Mirai DX).


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 13, 2020)

I can't play games when I'm stressed. Games just make me more stressed.


----------

